# Lost car registration document.



## beezer (23 Apr 2007)

After the upheaval of moving house I've discovered that I've lost my car registration document (if that's the correct name for it). Does anyone know how I go about getting a new one, and how much it would cost. Thanks.


----------



## cinders (23 Apr 2007)

you have to fill in a form RF134 & get the garda to witness it. The replacement cert is about €12. check out the Dept of the environment website for details.


----------



## Guest120 (23 Apr 2007)

*Replacing lost/misplaced documents*

 It is possible to obtain replacement documents associated with changes to vehicle ownership. List of documents and the cost of their replacement is as follows; 
    Document  Replacement cost    Registration book 12 euro   Vehicle licensing certificate 12 euro   Tax disc 6 euro    To obtain replacement documents, [broken link removed] and have this form witnessed by a member of the Garda Siochana at a . Forward your completed form *with the appropriate fee* to your Motor Tax Office

[broken link removed]


----------



## beezer (23 Apr 2007)

Thanks all for the quick response.


----------



## beezer (23 Apr 2007)

Is this the address that the form needs to go to?

Vehicle registration unit, Shannon Town Centre, Shannon, Co. Clare

Who do you make the cheque payable to?


----------

